# timing advanced



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Holy crap






























Best mod ever! I swear, it's a whole different beast now. I did a 30 ft. skid in my '03 SE!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You lie!


Really? Damn I gotta get to the dealer.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

A skid!? You mean you spun the tires for 30ft.

Anyways what did they charge?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

what did they advance it too?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *A skid!? You mean you spun the tires for 30ft.
> 
> Anyways what did they charge? *


Yes, spun the tires for 30 feet, then let off the gas 

I got some other stuff done while I was there, not sure what, if anything, they charged. It shouldn't be much though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *what did they advance it too? *


they advanced it to +1 (from -2, stock)


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

you dont know what you got done? what did you tell them to do?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Is your car stock otherwise? did they advance it to there or did they testdrive tune it etc.?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *you dont know what you got done? what did you tell them to do? *


 they didn't charge for the timing as far as i can tell, maybe a labor charge in there somewhere

i got my oil changed and transmission fluid changed, as well as some of those settings changed (previous thread on altimas.net)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Tomorrow morning I'm getting it done!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Is your car stock otherwise? did they advance it to there or did they testdrive tune it etc.? *


 car is stock automatic, they advanced it to what i told them to (from reading the threads on altimas.net and maxima.org forums)


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

So did you ask to talk to a tech? or did you talk to the service writer? You just say you wanted your timing advanced? I feel as though my service writer would be like what? why? no we cant do that? etc. versus a tech would be ok sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *So did you ask to talk to a tech? or did you talk to the service writer? You just say you wanted your timing advanced? I feel as though my service writer would be like what? why? no we cant do that? etc. versus a tech would be ok sounds good. *


 I had my salesman ask the service rep, who said they weren't doing it anymore. I begged and pleaded with them, and they "took care of it for me". However, I will deny them doing anything and they know nothing about it if asked


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Cool I need to talk to my Nissan Dealer  I want to spin my tires. Oh I forgot I can already bake the F**K out of them know! You gotta love the smell of fresh tire smoke lingering in the air as you look back in your rear view at your black scars you put into the freshly laid concrete!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I should have gotten a 5 speed. I think there's good opportunity with the auto though, it's still mighty damn quick


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

the way Consult II reads if i remember is it displays BTDC and stock is 15 degrees.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *the way Consult II reads if i remember is it displays BTDC and stock is 15 degrees. *


 I'll take your word on that


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks like new tires are in your future soon


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Is the ride/idle rougher?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Is the ride/idle rougher? *


Not at all, in fact it seems to help with the odd idle (like a agressive cam) that some report.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Is the ride/idle rougher? *


 Can't really tell that much of a difference. Maybe just a hair louder at idle, but still very very reasonable


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, slow down there M|22......

You go from barely reaching your break-in after over a month of ownership to laying down a 30 foot strip of rubber! Damn you're a whole different animal with a mod in place, I'm afraid to see what you'll be doing when you get your CAI .

So the Service Dept. is trippin now? They were cool with it when they did mine on Tuesday no warning to keep it secret or hassle or anything, they said they'd never had the request before but that was it. Guy just said he'd "research it" then came back and said "OK we'll do it". Are you sure you those timing numbers are right? They seem a little backwards, I've got the print-out from the Consult II sitting right here and it says -1 as the original value and +2 as the new value. Maybe the auto is set one degree less than the manual so it'll be less aggressive. Oh and for those of you wondering about the charge it'll probably be for .5hrs work, at my dealership thats good for $40. And to help with the service dept. what I did was take print-outs of the threads that I found the info in, with the important parts highlighted so they could see that wasn't BSing. Search for "advanced timing" on maxima.org and altimas.net, as well as this thread for ammo.

Told you it was a good mod M|22. I haven't had the chance to pound my car since I got done, but it is *definitely* more aggressive.


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

*timing*

OK, staight from page ec-44 of the service manual it states stock timing---manual trans--15 plus or minus 5 degrees
auto trans-----15 plus or minus 5 degrees(in park or n)

It also does not outline how to adjust the timing anywhere in service manual. I also tried it with consult. It didn't work. It also gave me different reading each tim i tried(beacause the timing always changes). So im am really confused to this subject. I have pictures of the consult readings, but i guess you can post them here? Unless someone wants to host them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

OK I don't have the time to scan it and I don't have digicam with me but here is what the printout that they gave me says>

"1st printout, the stock values"

TARGET IGN TIM ADJ

*SET VALUE*

CORRECTED IGN TIM -1

*ADJ MONITOR*

CRRCTD IGN TIM -1
ENG SPEED 750rpm
CLSD THL POS ON
IGN TIMING 14BTDC


"2nd printout, the advanced values"

TARGET IGN TIM ADJ

*SET VALUE*

CORRECTED IGN TIM 2

*ADJ MONITOR*

CRRCTD IGN TIM 2
ENG SPEED 788rpm
CLSD THL POS ON
IGN TIMING 17BTDC


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

waddy, i probably have the numbers backwards  i didn't get a printout either, makes me wonder now!

i just told them i wanted the timing advanced 3 degrees, and i assume that's what they did...

you talked to jaime, right?

i saw someone else, who didn't want to do it at first, but finally agreed


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *waddy, i probably have the numbers backwards  i didn't get a printout either, makes me wonder now!
> 
> i just told them i wanted the timing advanced 3 degrees, and i assume that's what they did...
> 
> ...


Yeah I talked to Jaime and he brought a tech over, I think he said he was a head-tech. Guys name was JC, he took the maxima.org and altimas.net printouts and said he had to "research it". Then when they were done (he also adjusted a couple of my setting, just like you did) we went into Jamie's cube and JC gave me the printouts and explained everything to me, I never felt like I had to convince em' much. JC just warned me that the car might run rougher and my MPG would drop a bit, and I was like cool anything for more power, then Jaime challenged me with his Lightning .


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Wonder if I should check up on it and get a printout from another dealer?  Just makes me wonder now...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *Wonder if I should check up on it and get a printout from another dealer?  Just makes me wonder now... *


Judging by the way you say it's performing I'm sure they did it. but like you said the guy didn't really want to do it, he may have just BS'ed you, did he charge you? Cuz they charged me, for both the setting adjustment AND the timing advance, greedy fuckers! I was prepared to pay for the timing, and it was only $80 total but still they could've done the settings for free, guess everybody over there isn't as cool as Shannon .

I'm gonna do what Slurp said over in the .net thread and get em to look at it again next time I go in for service to make sure it's holding the new timing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not sure if they charged me or not. I did get some other work done (oil and transmission fluid change) at the same time, so it may have been included in one of those.

I did ask them to change some settings, but I haven't had a chance to see if they were actually changed or not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *I'm not sure if they charged me or not. I did get some other work done (oil and transmission fluid change) at the same time, so it may have been included in one of those.
> 
> I did ask them to change some settings, but I haven't had a chance to see if they were actually changed or not. *


How can you not be sure? They had me in the service dept waiting area for 20 minutes afterwards because they forgot to the oil-change and then I had to go the cashier and pay before I left. What you '03 guy's get an upgraded interior AND free service! Dammit I'm calling the NAACP this is discrimination against non-titanium accented interior car owners!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Looks like new tires are in your future soon *


 That's what I was thinkin must have bald tires!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *That's what I was thinkin must have bald tires! *


I drive so little, I still have the nubbies on there. Right under 1k miles since Sept 6th


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *I drive so little, I still have the nubbies on there. Right under 1k miles since Sept 6th *


 Don't burn those tires up to quick 17's can be expensive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I just read through all of the maxima.org and altimas.net postings about this subject. VERY INFORMATIVE.. and in conclusion ... I will wait to have my timing advanced. IF it does yeild us +5hp, then I may have to go through with it, but no one has proof, just "feelings" of extra torque and such. NOt saying that I don't believe em, I'm sure it does pull harder.. I would just like to see it in black and white. Plus i'm in no rush to have a pretty fast a tad faster. Just my input.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Don't burn those tires up to quick 17's can be expensive. *


True but the Bridgestone stockers SUCK! I drove in the rain yesterday and they really suck! I need to rubber.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

rpny said:


> *I just read through all of the maxima.org and altimas.net postings about this subject. VERY INFORMATIVE.. and in conclusion ... I will wait to have my timing advanced. IF it does yeild us +5hp, then I may have to go through with it, but no one has proof, just "feelings" of extra torque and such. NOt saying that I don't believe em, I'm sure it does pull harder.. I would just like to see it in black and white. Plus i'm in no rush to have a pretty fast a tad faster. Just my input. *


 I hashed through this once, Nissan tried this themselves and said you don't gain that much, maybe one tenth in a quarter mile. It would be interesting to see how much you actually gain. Sounds like if you like the low to mid range torque you gain go ahead and have it done.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

1/10th in the qtr mile is cool!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *True but the Bridgestone stockers SUCK! I drove in the rain yesterday and they really suck! I need to rubber. *


 I believe the rubber in those tires is too hard, People tell me Dunlops are the same way. If you get new treads it's always good to check around and get a softer tire.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I believe the rubber in those tires is too hard, People tell me Dunlops are the same way. If you get new treads it's always good to check around and get a softer tire. *


I like the BFG KDW's Ihave those on my Cutlass. They are nice!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3 dealers in town, 3 said "no go".

FARG!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *3 dealers in town, 3 said "no go".
> 
> FARG! *


 are you in houston?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

San Antonio... I guess I can drive over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *San Antonio... I guess I can drive over. *


 yeah, and while you're at it, you can install a CAI / Mufflers / Race Pipe / Eibachs / UDP on mine


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So when is the Houston Meet? I'm there.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

they wont do it? what did they say?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*dyno*

ohtwo, dyno again afterwards please?

i will pay half the cost for a half hour session for you (up to 50.00)


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll advance mine for free dyno pulls!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

yes, a dyno before and after would be nice

sadly i have no idea where dyno's are in houston, or even how much they cost

i would have done a dyno to prove it


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

i have a base w/ muffs and CAI. If the dealer wont do it I can get the shop where the dyno is to  2 pulls=50 bucks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *they wont do it? what did they say?    *


They will only adjust it to spec....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: dyno*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *ohtwo, dyno again afterwards please?
> 
> i will pay half the cost for a half hour session for you (up to 50.00) *


I'll pay for it to prove out if the mod works or not...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben you have a base line dyno now?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *OK I don't have the time to scan it and I don't have digicam with me but here is what the printout that they gave me says>
> 
> "1st printout, the stock values"
> 
> ...


I'm all for the bumping up of the timing but this all i have to officially go with. So i am kinda waiting to see what others have done etc. Then I will go do it. Do you think it will need to be changed depending on the mods? say i get it done now then add UDP will that effect where the timing should really be?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Ruben you have a base line dyno now? *


Not really. I did a run at 100+ degree weather, with my CAI and stillen mufflers on.

199.7 HP, and I think 214 tq. I did some last minute changes to the CAI, and didn't get time to reset my ECU so the numbers blew.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I thinks so! thats what a stock has at wheel right? The hot weather does not help any! hows it down there now?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *They will only adjust it to spec.... *


 Here in California that's all they can do is adjust it to spec. it's against there smog laws to do anything else. You have to be buds with the tech.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

give buds or be buds with the techs?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: dyno*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'll pay for it to prove out if the mod works or not... *



keep me up to date, mano


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *give buds or be buds with the techs?  *


 With our techs you can give them bud-as in wieser or bud or be buds.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *With our techs you can give them bud-as in wieser or bud or be buds. *


nice it all works


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

Ok, the timing is now advanced three degrees. It can be done it about five minutes, i took it to 17 degrees. It was at 14 for some reason. If there is ever a meet in the nj area besides the one tomorrow, i can do this mod for free for anyone. Car does feel a little better, not worth it of you dont have any other mods first.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

rlvq35de said:


> *Ok, the timing is now advanced three degrees. It can be done it about five minutes, i took it to 17 degrees. It was at 14 for some reason. If there is ever a meet in the nj area besides the one tomorrow, i can do this mod for free for anyone. Car does feel a little better, not worth it of you dont have any other mods first. *


u make me laugh!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *u make me laugh! *


What r u getting at here Buddy??


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey buddy, I am gonna be in Chicago for most of November and some of December, you mind if I borrrow your car so I don't go throught withdraw?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *How can you not be sure? They had me in the service dept waiting area for 20 minutes afterwards because they forgot to the oil-change and then I had to go the cashier and pay before I left. What you '03 guy's get an upgraded interior AND free service! Dammit I'm calling the NAACP this is discrimination against non-titanium accented interior car owners!  *


You GO white boy..!!..LOL..


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Timing advanced*

Finally I got mine done 
Big thanks to Greg...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Timing advanced*



Guerrero said:


> *Finally I got mine done
> Big thanks to Greg... *


and.....?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

rlvq35de said:


> *Ok, the timing is now advanced three degrees. It can be done it about five minutes, i took it to 17 degrees. It was at 14 for some reason. If there is ever a meet in the nj area besides the one tomorrow, i can do this mod for free for anyone. Car does feel a little better, not worth it of you dont have any other mods first. *


Other Mods like CAI or WAI or catback pipes etc. or Momo shift knob or aluminum dead pedal and side sills?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Timing advanced*



wild willy said:


> *and.....? *


It's true, you will feel a diference.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



Guerrero said:


> *It's true, you will feel a diference. *


Thank you


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



wild willy said:


> *Thank you *


Mine is TOO fast now, after disconnecting two plug wires and retarding the spark it still lays rubber.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



Ratwayne said:


> *Mine is TOO fast now, after disconnecting two plug wires and retarding the spark it still lays rubber. *


 Try letting air out of the tires!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



Hardcore said:


> *Try letting air out of the tires! *


Now there is a guy who makes sense. Gotta use up that free tank of NOS


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



Ratwayne said:


> *Now there is a guy who makes sense. Gotta use up that free tank of NOS *



I heard Ed is going NOS...You guys doing a group buy on this stuff?? 

You 2 should race for pink slips...or pink something


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



wild willy said:


> *I heard Ed is going NOS...You guys doing a group buy on this stuff??
> 
> You 2 should race for pink slips...or pink something *


I like pink as in abalone, look that up in your Funk and Wagnels.

Really, look it up and BTW you are usually in bed by now Pal?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Haha,,Now you are in bed


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



wild willy said:


> *I heard Ed is going NOS...You guys doing a group buy on this stuff??
> 
> You 2 should race for pink slips...or pink something *


I don't race much any more... The tinted windows scare people off.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Timing advanced*



Ratwayne said:


> *I like pink as in abalone, look that up in your Funk and Wagnels.
> 
> Really, look it up and BTW you are usually in bed by now Pal? *


We'll have to exchange recipes.  

Cheers


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Haha,,Now you are in bed *


Up with the birds again? What the temp there?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Up with the birds again? What the temp there? *



low 30'sF


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *low 30'sF *


It's about 40 here... I had no idea the cold hit this early down there.

Cheers


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *It's about 40 here... I had no idea the cold hit this early down there.
> 
> Cheers *


Update Ed it's 60 now


----------

